# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Protests on St Martin - SXM French Side

## KevinS

There are protests taking place on St Martin, with roads being blocked, cars, tires, and pallets being burned, and violence between the protesters and Gendarmes.  Yesterday's protests and blockages continue today.  The Prefecture has now banned the retail sale of gasoline, "especially in cans".

The subject of the protests appear to be the PPRN and Bromates in the water.  The French PPRN prohibits people from rebuilding in low-lying areas post-Irma.  St Martin has the same problem with Bromates in their desalinated water supply as St Barth once had.

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...plan-escalates

----------


## stbartshopper

Very sad for this island that is still suffering from the hurricane damage.

----------


## KevinS

Day #3.

----------


## andynap

1469462A-FDC0-4FE7-AB23-11DEB2274CC8.jpeg
13D04DB6-ED40-4E93-8A30-4DC087688A69.jpeg

----------


## stbartshopper

Let’s hope and pray for the sake of the island and its people that the rioting is short lived.
Fortunately we connect through SJU. SXM would worry us during this time of protest there. Hopefully the violence doesn’t flow into the airport.

----------

